# Sammy confirmed he broke up with his girl. Also kinda confirmed Sammy + Tay is a thing.



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That is all. I mean if anyone was watching the elite YouTube it was obvious what was going on. In any case, I am happy for them all. Tay is a hottie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472256160514383880


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Blank


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't he propose to her like few months ago on live tv?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

How long till this gets taken down?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

neolunar said:


> Didn't he propose to her like few months ago on live tv?


Yep







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, damn he did that grand proposal on TV and a few months later its off? What a 🤡


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yeah, damn he did that grand proposal on TV and a few months later its off? What a 🤡


Not surprised since it's coming from the same guy that said he wanted to rape Sasha Banks. He seems like a douche tbh.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yeah, damn he did that grand proposal on TV and a few months later its off? What a 🤡


I mean. , you gonna tell tay to go away? Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jungle Boy and Sammy scoring TayJay? Damn.


----------



## Sharpydon (Dec 24, 2015)

If tay came sniffing I'd do the same 😂😂😂😂


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yeah, damn he did that grand proposal on TV and a few months later its off? What a 🤡


How do you know it was his fault for breaking it off?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> How do you know it was his fault for breaking it off?


I have eyes and can see if someone like Tay is showing interest in me..,engaged or not…. I am hanging with Tay . And she would eventually get hints after Sammy staying out late “for work” lol


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> How do you know it was his fault for breaking it off?


If he really cared about his girl and she left him, he wouldn't be in Tay's pussy the next second apparently.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

good for him. kid is a star. when i saw his fiance on tv i was like i dunno about this, brother. 
tay conti seems more in his league.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

He´s doing an Edge.Not good for his babyface persona. 

Imagine Cody finally tries to turn heel next week by joining Lambert & MOTY as the new TNT champion and suddenly everybody cheers him, cause Sammy dumped his fiance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Relationships end all the time. There's not always a good guy or a bad guy


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Yikes, that's not a good look for Sammy at all.

If this is true, it's possible that he did the proposal to "prove his love" to Pam during their problems.

Either way, wish the best for both of them I guess.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Unsurprising, guess he found out that Latinas really *DO, *do it better.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

What an idiot. He asked her to marry him a few months ago and then they break up after being together for 5+ years. Crazy.

Tay Conti is married to another guy so I doubt Sammy is with her


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is why you really shouldn't propose on TV. No marriage is guaranteed. I don't think anyone comes off looking bad here until we have more info saying he was fucking around or the proposal was just staged to get him face reactions.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Sammy and Pam ending their relationship does not confirm anything about Tay and Sammy. Nobody even knows why Pam and Sammy decided to split. 

This thread has a big high school feel to it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tay Conti is married to another guy so I doubt Sammy is with her


LOL well if him and Tay are a thing, then this story got a bit more interesting potentially.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL well if him and Tay are a thing, then this story got a bit more interesting potentially.


Conti is her husbands name. He was also into judo. But maybe they are separated? She never mentions him publicly


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, none of us really know of why they broke it off. Everyone is only assuming without not really knowing them personally. Wish them both the best.

I just know that if I was in Sammy's situation I wouldn't want a bunch of random people on a forum automatically assuming that it was completely either persons fault without even knowing us. Treat others the way that you want to be treated sort of thing.

As for the thing with Tay... where is proof on that or are we assuming again? All of this does feel like high school talk.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Conti is her husbands name. He was also into judo. But maybe they are separated? She never mentions him publicly


They been divorced for a while dude…


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> What an idiot. He asked her to marry him a few months ago and then they break up after being together for 5+ years. Crazy.
> 
> Tay Conti is married to another guy so I doubt Sammy is with her


Wrong…


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> If he really cared about his girl and she left him, he wouldn't be in Tay's pussy the next second apparently.
> 
> In the end though, he's super young and is pretty successful. It's understandable in a way.


So you don't know. Got it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought she was engaged too.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel move and never get into a serious relationship with a wrestler xD


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

dsnotgood said:


> Wrong…





dsnotgood said:


> They been divorced for a while dude…


What divorced woman keeps her husbands name?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> What divorced woman keeps her husbands name?


The ones who won the settlement and took EVERYTHING from the husband


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tay said on one of her socials that she's separated, didn't mention divorce though.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

You man dumb. He is YOUNG. Let him live.

you are all assuming things. We do not know if he cheated. It could be a thing that came from both sides or even her side.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Johnny Swinger's rule #2

Never get involved with a rizat, daddy


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> What divorced woman keeps her husbands name?


Lots do. Also it’s prob her stage name now and she kept it, but ya she got divorced


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah we don't need to speculate why the engagement was called off. Sometimes even after being with a partner for years, one can still find something incompatible that wouldn't arise while dating which makes marriage difficult. Like where to settle down, finances, discussion about kids, not getting along with the others family etc. If they don't see those issues getting any better down the line, better to just call it quits and move on instead of staying silent and regretting it in the future.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

How can they ask people to respect their privacy when they put the proposal on the television?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm genuinely surprised folk are that into his vlog to the point he has to address it.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

So was the boy cheating?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

dsnotgood said:


> I have eyes and can see if someone like Tay is showing interest in me..,engaged or not…. I am hanging with Tay . And she would eventually get hints after Sammy staying out late “for work” lol


Dude you sound absolutely obsessed with Tay. Calm down.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Rumor has it that Tay gets around that AEW locker room


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'm genuinely surprised folk are that into his vlog to the point he has to address it.


Better than BTE by a mile. Also started watching Thunder Rosa's vlog, it's pretty good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Better than BTE by a mile. Also started watching Thunder Rosa's vlog, it's pretty good.


It's good to know wrestlers got so many options to make side money and serve their fans


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

My guess is Sammy cheated on his girfriend with Tay. It is interesting that both broke up with their ex at about the same time. Sammy is a good wrestler but he looks like a player to me.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> What an idiot. He asked her to marry him a few months ago and then they break up after being together for 5+ years. Crazy.
> 
> Tay Conti is married to another guy so I doubt Sammy is with her


They been seperated since she left NXT.




AuthorOfPosts said:


> So was the boy cheating?


He's bending Tay Conti over on the reg. He's not cheating; he's winning.




RapShepard said:


> It's good to know wrestlers got so many options to make side money and serve their fans


Facts. Well, depending upon where you "independently contract".




Upstart474 said:


> My guess is Sammy cheated on his girfriend with Tay. It is interesting that both broke up with their ex at about the same time. Sammy is a good wrestler but he looks like a player to me.


It wasn't tho. Tay's been single for a while. Long enough to have dated Preston Vance for a bit. She just kept it all private.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Sherlok4 said:


> Rumor has it that Tay gets around that AEW locker room


Well, if she wants to shower, sauna, get a massage, get dressed and do her hair and makeup Tay would need to hit everything before she leaves for tea parties with Anna Jay, Brodie Jr and other Dark Order members.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I read much Klischees here.  Guy breaks up with his fiancee for whatever reason and a few people think that is okay, because he is doing that eventually for a hotter woman. Next, we got people bringing up (bad) rumours about that hot woman. Luckily, nobody asked to stone her to death! Not forgetting the "he is young" etc statements, like he would be a teenager and therefore it would be fine to break an engagement. I guess he is pretty close to 30years meanwhile. 

He made a marriage proposal - nobody forced him - and they step back a few months later. The reason this makes him look bad: he did it - nobody forced him - in public. That is the complete story. Rethinking an engagement makes the people involved look bad in 99% of the cases, so adding speculations won*t heal that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shocking Candy (Jan 28, 2019)

Sammy could wreck me


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Whoever his previous girl was, maybe she has an amazing personality, multi talented, great to talk and she listens to you.... cause looks wise . She looked like an average girl in that proposal clip. Tay is grade A fine so in the looks department Tay is a major upgrade


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Y’all are some real fucking weirdos. Who gives a shit about Sammy’s potential marriage, and why it possibly ended?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Whoever his previous girl was, maybe she has an amazing personality, multi talented, great to talk and she listens to you.... cause looks wise . She looked like an average girl in that proposal clip. Tay is grade A fine so in the looks department Tay is a major upgrade


I don't get you point. It is not like Tay didn't exist at AEW four months ago.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> It's good to know wrestlers got so many options to make side money and serve their fans


Yeah. It's a great way to endear yourself to fans. As opposed to BTE there isn't as much kind of fake goofy comedy bits, a lot of the other people doing vlogs, it's actually like a travel vlog, so a lot of it's just them hanging out backstage or travelling, going out to restaurants and arcades. Rosa has got a series where she goes out and interviews people over taco's. I think Evil Uno and Ethan page do a lot of hunting for action figures or games. Eddie Kingston shows up regularly on The Bunny's vlog and steal her camera and curses show she'll have to edit in a bleep. 

There's a ton of lower level talents that most here hate and call jobbers like Marko, Fuego, Alan Angels etc, that come across really well on these vlogs and is part of how they get over, by just seeming like nice, cool people. 

Fuego especially. Dude only has a job because he got over on Sammy's vlog, interacting with Cody and Dustin. Dustin is always fun to see on the show he's currently on a like 12 week winning streak at water bottle tossing for the Vlog Crew Title. .

I dunno, it's just cool to see these people just kind of hanging out having fun.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The sooner Cody ends this prune's pointless title reign the better.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Sammy and Pam ending their relationship does not confirm anything about Tay and Sammy. Nobody even knows why Pam and Sammy decided to split.
> 
> This thread has a big high school feel to it.


Welcome to the internet. 🤣


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I have always wondered what would go through Pam’s mind when it came to Tay being around Sammy a lot in his vlogs.I don’t know them personally,but I definitely wouldn’t be at peace with my fiancé consistently having fun in videos with a guy that looks like Tom Cruise.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Any man that is with Tay is winning. She’s a Brazilian beauty!


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Unsurprising, guess he found out that Latinas really *DO, *do it better.


Pam is a Latina too dude lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Classy announcement by them both, great to see a respectful breakup.

But you know, Sammy put on a lot of muscle over the past 6-9 months. Therefore, his hormones have been raging more than ever lately. 

That's none of our business, though.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Jungle Boy and Sammy scoring TayJay? Damn.


My ninjas


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone, him and Tay are literally together all the time on social media.

That's his business though so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

neolunar said:


> Didn't he propose to her like few months ago on live tv?


At least it wasn’t at Wrestlemania in front of 70,000 people, right Cena!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

ThunderNitro said:


> I have always wondered what would go through Pam’s mind when it came to Tay being around Sammy a lot in his vlogs.I don’t know them personally,but I definitely wouldn’t be at peace with my fiancé consistently having fun in videos with a guy that looks like Tom Cruise.


They “just friends bro “ hahahhaha. Gotta love when girls try to guilt trip you with that one while banging them behind the scenes lol.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> What an idiot. He asked her to marry him a few months ago and then they break up after being together for 5+ years. Crazy.
> 
> Tay Conti is married to another guy so I doubt Sammy is with her











Tay Conti of AEW reveals her relationship status on Instagram


AEW star Tay Conti revealed that she is no longer married and hasn’t been for a “long time”.




www.google.com


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

adamclark52 said:


> At least it wasn’t at Wrestlemania in front of 70,000 people, right Cena!


Yes BUT TO be fair to cena , he was very upfront with her that he didn’t want to get married and she kinda forced him into it . 

But then again he got engaged a year later and wants to have kids now with the new girl lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Probably screwed around with Tay Conti and just ended the relationship there when he decided he could do better.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What an ass hole. Need to turn him heel and give him a lady killer gimmick. Might as well make most of it.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm assuming the proposal was PR to help Sammy after the rape comments. Now that the heat is died down, off to Tay.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

neolunar said:


> Didn't he propose to her like few months ago on live tv?



Lol at marriage. 🤣


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe he is banging fuego or Alan angels, Sammy isn't the most manly bloke out there is he. Bit of a goofball.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Relationships end all the time. There's not always a good guy or a bad guy


you're on an incel forum though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Tay Conti deactivated her Twitter account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Congratulations to both! Sammy basically upgraded to a Lamborghini. And Tay downgraded to a Nissan Cube.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

At first I thought the marriage proposal was an angle or Sam was blind. Considering his alleged girlfriend looked like Jon Lovitz in a wig . The Spanish God could obviously get better looking women.



Strategize said:


> Unsurprising, guess he found out that Latinas really *DO, *do it better.


Tay is Brazilian-Portuguese. Technically not Latina according to US Government and census.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468304456043352067
Of course they are!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah - I feel quite bad for Tay.

I assume she's deactivated her account because of how toxic social media can be. How any 'celebrity' (depends how you want to label wrestlers) can put up with social media is beyond me. They must be getting it from every single angle from constant trolls. I mean, look how tribalist this forum is between WWE and AEW fans. Social media is 10x worse.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tay Conti is married and has been for a few years. Sammy isn't with Tay Conti


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Tay Conti is married and has been for a few years. Sammy isn't with Tay Conti


Thanks for the outdated info… also you are wrong.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Tay Conti is married and has been for a few years. Sammy isn't with Tay Conti


Simple Google search.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Tay Conti is married and has been for a few years. Sammy isn't with Tay Conti


She confirmed last month or so that they had been separated quite a while.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

When I see @Erik. trying to catch me on posting!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113481
> 
> 
> When I see @Erik. trying to catch me on posting!


Big Booty Wizard.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This is why you never propose on wrestlng tv because you never know what the future will be told.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Simple Google search.
> 
> View attachment 113480


I stand corrected but in my defense I dont really follow wrestlers on social media and I dont really delve into their personal lives. I dont really care tbh. I only had heard she was married a while ago from checking out her wikipedia.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> This is why you never propose on wrestlng tv because you never know what the future will be told.


What difference does it make, that he proposed on a wrestling show? By that logic you never propose to anyone, because in theory you could find something better.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Tay is getting the pipe confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basvicii (Oct 13, 2019)

Sad these trolls have forced Tay off Twittet. She was always so positive and upbeat on it.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> This is why you never propose on wrestlng tv because you never know what the future will be told.


That's also why you should never get married.


----------



## JunglBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

Shocking Candy said:


> Sammy could wreck me


Wat about jungl boi


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Seems like there's a lot of smoke with this rumor. And where there's smoke there's fire.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Congratulations to both! Sammy basically upgraded to a Lamborghini. And Tay downgraded to a Nissan Cube.


Don't ever hate on the Nissan Cube. 🤣🤣


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Doc said:


> Don't ever hate on the Nissan Cube. 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 113491


Please tell me this Happy Meal with wheels is not yours?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Her deleting twitter has to be a dead give away something is going on.

but yes someone else has said twitter has been a tool that's been nothing but useless for the wrestling industry


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Please tell me this Happy Meal with wheels is not yours?


No no. I have Skoda Octavia VRS estate. 😎


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sammy looked like such a good guy for proposing to his long-term girlfriend, who wasn't super attractive on camera. It made him look like he had more depth than people thought. 

But if rumours are true, then in terms of outside perception, it has the opposite affect. There's no depth to him. He's just a meat head.

Poor Pam must've known for a while if he strayed. But since he was off becoming a rich celebrity, she would've been powerless to say or do anything about it. Just watch it slowly happen. 

And for those saying Tay is an "upgrade"... not many young, hot divorced girls are perfect lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Relationships end all the time. There's not always a good guy or a bad guy


Quit speaking like an actual grownup who has lived and experienced actual relationships.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Swindle said:


> I'm assuming the proposal was PR to help Sammy after the rape comments. Now that the heat is died down, off to Tay.


That proposal came nearly a year after those comments. 


TonySirico said:


> you're on an incel forum though


Pretty much this.


IronMan8 said:


> And for those saying Tay is an "upgrade"... not many young, hot divorced girls are perfect lol.


I always come back to something I heard a comedian say: Halle Berry was the finest motherfucking woman on planet Earth for a solid 10 straight years, and yet…somewhere there was a man just wishing that bitch would leave him the fuck alone. Haha


As for those so desperate for a reason behind the failed engagement, I have to wonder how many of you are good-looking and/or have an attractive partner? If you can’t come to grips with everything you bring to the table and are constantly lacking in self-confidence and are constantly in a state of questioning your own self-worth, then you will not keep that significant other that is equally as attractive or more attractive than yourself.

I don’t know these people, but the simple answer is usually the correct one: Sammy is now an attractive celebrity on television almost weekly, and from what I’ve seen on his Vlogs, Pam is the loyal girlfriend who has stuck by his side from when he was a fry cook with a dream working at McDonald’s?

The likely answer is things fell apart due to his rising status, and her feeling unworthy. Him being around other beautiful women can make her feel inferior, even if he is doing everything right. Misunderstandings that leave Sammy and everyone else in a bad light, but the truth being that his growing celebrity possibly made Pam uneasy about where she was and what she was doing.

/Life lessons from the Bdon.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So he cheated on his kinda average looking fiance with a gorgeous blonde banger with a big brazilian booty? I’m shocked.

Nah but in all seriousness what a POS. Both of them. Not only the cheating but they didn’t even hide it. Flaunting it in public and Tay being like just friends just friends whilst the whole time she’s bouncing on an engaged guys dick? Nah. That’s POS behaviour.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pam looked like a keeper tbh.

Wrestling fans love to gossip, leave Tay alone lol.


----------



## Shocking Candy (Jan 28, 2019)

JunglBoi said:


> Wat about jungl boi


Tag team.. my god i'm split in half.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Sammy is with Conti, it’s Conti that will get the heel heat for being seen as a homewrecker by the crowd.

Sammy could too just because of how public his wedding proposal was but would probably die down.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472286578437406734

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Men that are young and relatively famous should stay the fuk away from marriage.



Randy Lahey said:


> What divorced woman keeps her husbands name?


Ivana Trump has entered the chat.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ivana Trump has entered the chat.


I think it's pretty standard for women who have children from an ex to keep the last name of their kid(s). Meant to quote Randy here


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Breaking News!!!!
An eight year relationship ran its course!
A lot changes in 8 years. 
god forbid the party’s involve fall out of connection with one another…
And MY LORD how dare they ever start a connection with anyone else!!!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> I mean. , you gonna tell tay to go away? Lol


my hate for taynara conti is more to do with the 180 the IWC went through on her when she went from WWE to AEW. before she was just another hot blonde now all the sudden shes the second coming of mildred burke!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> Breaking News!!!!
> An eight year relationship ran its course!
> A lot changes in 8 years.
> god forbid the party’s involve fall out of connection with one another…
> And MY LORD how dare they ever start a connection with anyone else!!!


That’s not the issue. It’s the very public wedding proposal on national TV 3 months ago


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> I think it's pretty standard for women who have children from an ex to keep the last name of their kid(s). Meant to quote Randy here




I think it has more to do with already being established under that name. Look how many actresses in Hollywood keep their maiden names or their last name from a previous marriage because they were already known prior to their change in marital status.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I mean from his statement of "women" keeping their name and not just celebs (which is why I meant to quote him ). I think most do so because of their kids.


----------



## InfamousGerald (Mar 31, 2021)

stew mack said:


> my hate for taynara conti is more to do with the 180 the IWC went through on her when she went from WWE to AEW. before she was just another hot blonde now all the sudden shes the second coming of mildred burke!


I remember her receiving a fair bit of praise in WWE actually, and people saying she was underutilized. So you're chatting out of your hole


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

InfamousGerald said:


> I remember her receiving a fair bit of praise in WWE actually, and people saying she was underutilized. So you're chatting out of your hole


I don't remember her in NXT, but fuck it prove it


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cool; it's none of my business


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472677917524115464

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472677917524115464
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tay better get ready for that Lita heat that’s about ready to come her way. One could argue Lita never recovered from it, and Lita was a much stronger character than Tay is


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472677917524115464
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probs the one thing he shouldnt have done. If people werent going in on her before, they'll def be doing it now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Tay Conti has turned off commenting on her post on Instagram




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> Probs the one thing he shouldnt have done. *If people werent going in on her before, they'll def be doing it now.*


Sammy would prefer being the only one doing that. 😉


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Tay Conti has turned off commenting on her post on Instagram
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












You know that's just going to make it even worse. The haters are just waiting for them comments to be turned on again lol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tay better get ready for that Lita heat that’s about ready to come her way. One could argue Lita never recovered from it, and Lita was a much stronger character than Tay is


Yeah she is going to get fucked up for sure by the fans if this stuff is true. Sammy maybe too but then again he is a natural annoying heel anyway so will be fine. You can say it's private all you want but Sammy makes good coin from his you tube show in which he had no problem putting his weekly relationship with pam on and he proposed to her in the ring on live tv ffs. No sympathy in the slightest.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The.morons who harass celebrities could also just not be assholes. Proposing in public will bite you in the ass. When I proposed to my wife back in 2009 I knew to keep it an intimate moment. I made us dinner and put the ring in a covered plate used for dessert. After dinner I offered her dessert and bing bang bong we will be married ten years as of 9.1.22. 

In preparation for the proposal I took the knowledge that NO GIRL wants to be proposed to in front of a crowd. Maybe Pam always wanted it that way. My theory is not iron clad. I just seemed to gather my research because every female in my social orbit said they would hate to be asked that way. I forgot to ask if a proposal by Sammy Guevara could change their minds. It probably might..,for at least one or two who do love a good Spanish God from time to time.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does he have to post something about his personal relationship? who cares. oh I broke up with this chick, I want the World to know. what a diva


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472677917524115464
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like passing judgement on other people but if you don't want people speculating on your private life maybe you shouldn't make it so public in the first place.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

What a cornball. How embarrassing.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472677917524115464
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's right it shouldn't be said and he shouldn't of tweeted this. He's just adding fuel to the fire with this.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468304456043352067
> Of course they are!


Too funny how he wants privacy but then post kid shit like this...This dude is a clown


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why does he have to post something about his personal relationship? who cares


Didn't expect to see this shit here in this forum. But it's 7 pages for this even here. Humans love cheap gossip.. sadly.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So two people were together, then broke up, now that person is dating someone else? How exciting.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Relationships are complicated things. It's unfair and wrong to pass judgement on something like that when we knowing that about it. With that being said, man was not designed to refuse a woman like Conti


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOL here we go again
Sammy "it's nobody's business" *he posts it for every cunt to see
tay "it's nobody's business" *she posts it for all the word to see then deactivates her account and removed comment function
tay "it's nobody's business" *posts it online for everybody to see again

you know if it's nobody else's business then for the love of christ stop posting it on social media because you're just going to get the same people attacking and fabricating bull shit just to get a few likes and retweets.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Funny, I rarely post personal shit on my Facebook or update relationship statuses. If I get with a girl, I don't update the status. If I break up with them, I don't mention it either. Strange how I never have any personal life drama in my life resulting from Facebook as a result. No messages from 20 different people asking what happened. Life goes on.


Point is, if you put your personal business out there for people to see [Especially if you are somewhat famous], expect it to not always end well. Especially when you are proposing in front of a big audience and then break up with the chick.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Funny, I rarely post personal shit on my Facebook or update relationship statuses. If I get with a girl, I don't update the status. If I break up with them, I don't mention it either. Strange how I never have any personal life drama in my life resulting from Facebook as a result. No messages from 20 different people asking what happened. Life goes on.
> 
> 
> Point is, if you put your personal business out there for people to see [Especially if you are somewhat famous], expect it to not always end well. Especially when you are proposing in front of a big audience and then break up with the chick.


I got rid of Facebook off of my phone because I honestly got tired of shit like this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“We’re just friends.”


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

PeepNation08 said:


> Tay is getting the pipe confirmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called it lmfaooo 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like Sammy and Tay are for sure a thing with this picture. Let's hope he didn't cheat on his fiancé Pam. If he did I feel bad for her. Especially if she has to see this crap he's posting on his socials. Now if he didn't cheat on her and they broke up before hand who cares. I don't blame him...Tay is very very attractive!


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

That pic still doesn’t prove anything.They are just giving one another a kiss of friendship!


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

ThunderNitro said:


> That pic still doesn’t prove anything.They are just giving one another a kiss of friendship!


I’ve never kissed any of my women friends on NYE unless we was FWBs or dating. Only time I’ve kissed a woman friend is on a check which is completely different than a kiss on the lips. I’m thinking its 95% chance they’re banging and dating. If they’re just banging then they will most likely soon to date. All I know is the Spanish god is a lucky man cuz Tay is very beautiful!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Legit why would you post this on social media? tone deaf


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Legit why would you post this on social media? tone deaf


Tay is retweeting them so apparently neither of them give 2 F’s.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

What a pair of unlikeable twats.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Legit why would you post this on social media? tone deaf


What is with people on the internet thinking they can now control the personal and private life of a public figure?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sammy and Tay are very cringe


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This should be turned into an Edge and Lita type program

“Live sex in the ring coming up after the commercial break don’t go anywhere!” - Jim Ross


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

VanillaRice10 said:


> Tay is retweeting them so apparently neither of them give 2 F’s.


Neither should they either. It's their personal lives and they can do whatever they want. Yes, I feel bad for Pam obviously, but maybe she's dodged a bullet herself here. 

Like I said, it's their lives.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I feel this is why AEW went away from Sammy with the TNT title.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

New hot young heel couple? They need to milk this, badly lol they already got folks mad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> Legit why would you post this on social media? tone deaf


Should they just keep their relationship a secret?

Honestly, people getting mad about nothing. No wonder Tay shut down her socials LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Sammy and Taynara are officially a couple huh? Not gonna lie I'm kinda salty on the low despite the fact I had no chance at her. 😂 Good for Sammy, she's certainly a dime piece. A piece of ass that medieval wars are fought over.

Jungle Boy got Anna Jay, Sammy got Taynara. What a couple of studs. 4 pillars winning.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I would totally just keep personal relationships offline. Until they get married at least. Too many early breakups and makes both look like unstable shits lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What if you all shipped them into a shoot?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There does seem to be a trend in AEW with some of these wrestlers finding relationships with each other. The guys getting with very attractive women. Don't forget Kip and Penelope. Sammy and Tay now apparently. Congrats to them. It's their lives and they can do whatever they want.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> I feel this is why AEW went away from Sammy with the TNT title.


Totally agree doesn't fit their friendly to all Liberal tone at all.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm generally not bothered about who's fucking who. But for Sammy to put his childhood sweetheart out there as part of his social media branding, even going so far as to propose to her on TV a short while back - to then pull this stuff, it comes across tone deaf.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Beers a little personal info about me. I’ve been in this situation. It was not nice for me either. I wonder how Sammy felt when he realised he had feelings for someone else. The guilt that runs through you is ridiculous. I wondered if something was wrong with me.

People who are judging Tay and/or Sammy need to get a grip.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tay's Brazilian sexy stuffs would be hard to resist. Can imagine her screaming lustfully in agony cussing in Portuguese when you put it in the wrong hole. Being wrong never felt so right though.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Sammy is a piece of shit, I feel sorry for his ex fiance but I'm absolutely certain she will find someone who will treat her way better than Sammy did.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

It will be interesting to see how their children will look if they ever become serious enough. Sammy is probably the best looking man in the world and Tay is probably the best looking woman in the world.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> Beers a little personal info about me. I’ve been in this situation. It was not nice for me either. I wonder how Sammy felt when he realised he had feelings for someone else. The guilt that runs through you is ridiculous. I wondered if something was wrong with me.
> 
> People who are judging Tay and/or Sammy need to get a grip.


Been there as well. When you start having feelings for someone else than your partner, makes you feel like the biggest piece of crap in the world. And despite it being over 6 years ago, I still feel guilty, regardless that my previous relationship was a huge mistake to begin with.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Prosper said:


> So Sammy and Taynara are officially a couple huh? Not gonna lie I'm kinda salty on the low despite the fact I had no chance at her. 😂 Good for Sammy, she's certainly a dime piece. A piece of ass that medieval wars are fought over.
> 
> *Jungle Boy got Anna Jay, Sammy got Taynara. What a couple of studs. 4 pillars winning.*


I'm doing for a TV reality show with these 4.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm doing for a TV reality show with these 4.


Just what Pro Wrestling needs, another reality based show.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

ThunderNitro said:


> Sammy is probably the best looking man in the world and Tay is probably the best looking woman in the world.


lmao


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why lie to the public if you was gonna confirm it right after anyway? Just admit it and say so what


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Geeee said:


> What if you all shipped them into a shoot?


I would believe this if they weren't dry humping for months on end before the news broke out.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

So she divorced her husband but kept his name? Or just as a ring name?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This didn’t age well lol. “Rumors” hahahaha. Okay tay tay


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Not any of our business really, but suddenly breaking off your engagement and getting a new gf almost immediately afterwards doesn't paint Sammy in a good light. Did he really like the chick he was about to marry? 

Cheating seems almost like standard in the wrestling business, remember. Especially for those who don't date someone in the business, and even those cheat. 

And yes, we all know Tay is smoking hot, but just because there's girls out there who are hotter than your gf that doesn't make cheating on her OK. Would you like if your gf cheated on you with The Rock? Ofc not.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

dsnotgood said:


> I have eyes and can see if someone like Tay is showing interest in me..,engaged or not…. I am hanging with Tay . And she would eventually get hints after Sammy staying out late “for work” lol


No offense but looks aren't everything.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Cowabunga said:


> Not any of our business really, but suddenly breaking off your engagement and getting a new gf almost immediately afterwards doesn't paint Sammy in a good light. Did he really like the chick he was about to marry?
> 
> Cheating seems almost like standard in the wrestling business, remember. Especially for those who don't date someone in the business, and even those cheat.
> 
> And yes, we all know Tay is smoking hot, but just because there's girls out there who are hotter than your gf that doesn't make cheating on her OK. Would you like if your gf cheated on you with The Rock? Ofc not.


Couldn't of said it any better.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Corporate Rock said:


> Just what Pro Wrestling needs, another reality based show.


Bet Cody is renewed lololol


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Penta Club said:


> No offense but looks aren't everything.


This is a wrestling forum. A lot of guys here haven't had a gf ever. So I'm not surprised at some of the responses here. 

Ofc everyone cares about looks to some degree, but the novelty wears off fast when you realise you have nothing in common. Plus, everyone ages. 

Also, I am a straight man, but I don't think Sammy is exactly considered one of the hottest male wrestlers by women, even if he's not ugly. If Tay decided to ditch him for a taller, better looking and more jacked guy in the business, I bet Sammy wouldn't be very happy about it either.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cowabunga said:


> This is a wrestling forum. A lot of guys here haven't had a gf ever. So I'm not surprised at some of the responses here.


Hahahahhaa


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Cowabunga said:


> This is a wrestling forum. A lot of guys here haven't had a gf ever. So I'm not surprised at some of the responses here.
> 
> Ofc everyone cares about looks to some degree, but the novelty wears off fast when you realise you have nothing in common. Plus, everyone ages.
> 
> Also, I am a straight man, but I don't think Sammy is exactly considered one of the hottest male wrestlers by women, even if he's not ugly. If Tay decided to ditch him for a taller, better looking and more jacked guy in the business, I bet Sammy wouldn't be very happy about it either.


I always thought he had huge teeth hell knows. I know what you're saying there looks mean nothing to me , as long he's happy good look to him. I know we age but they could be really in love they're just kids. I wish them all luck in the world.

But I'd still be looking around my back lol.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Cowabunga said:


> Not any of our business really, but suddenly breaking off your engagement and getting a new gf almost immediately afterwards doesn't paint Sammy in a good light.


It doesn't. In my experience they don't work out for the long term either. I don't wish harm on anyone involved here, but relationships that are built on the ashes of past relationships rarely go smoothly.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cowabunga said:


> Not any of our business really, but suddenly breaking off your engagement and getting a new gf almost immediately afterwards doesn't paint Sammy in a good light. Did he really like the chick he was about to marry?
> 
> Cheating seems almost like standard in the wrestling business, remember. Especially for those who don't date someone in the business, and even those cheat.
> 
> And yes, we all know Tay is smoking hot, but just because there's girls out there who are hotter than your gf that doesn't make cheating on her OK. Would you like if your gf cheated on you with The Rock? Ofc not.


In the very end he caused a lot of the trouble himself, by proposing in taped public. Pretty difficult to start with "not your business" at a later time then. Also some fans were not really helpful by giving their blessing, just because Conti is hot. So they give a damn about his fiance, because she looks worse? There is always someone better looking or having more money out there btw. It was forseeable, that all this talking would label Tay Conti as a homewrecker in other people's opinion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479564906391384067

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Tony should book these two as the modern day Edge/Lita. What the hell is he waiting for?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479564906391384067
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see even @Prosper is grossed out.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t really care who’s dating who, or even who stole whose man. That being said, Tay and Sammy are annoying as hell on social media. They were obviously taken aback/offended by the accusatory remarks by fans so now they’re leaning into into it and it’s just plainly annoying.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i always thought tay was married, guess i was wrong


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Fearless Viper said:


> Tony should book these two as the modern day Edge/Lita. What the hell is he waiting for?


Wrestlers don’t want heat, even if they’re heels.

I don’t get it. Sammy and Conti leaning into public opinion about their character would be so much better for both.

Conti is hanging out with a child and Sammy is attached to Jericho’s never ending mid life crisis.

Put both of them together and get something going for them.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479564906391384067
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really do come off as that obnoxious PDA obsessed couple


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

His vlog has gone downhill a lot since she is on it every week. She is a personality vacuum and it rubs off on him too. There is definite awkwardness in the air amongst the regulars on the vlog now. Looks like he has also ditched Marko as his so called best pal too. Even changed the intro.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Marko not doing a reality tv talent show?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Marko not doing a reality tv talent show?


He sent in his video to THE VOICE so we'll see lol.
(I'm 100% serious he can sing well)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unlike american idol, if you actually make it on the voice its proof you can sing, they dont waste time with non singers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481458268132167681

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

